# WILDSAU DH 1999 - einer von zehn



## silversurfer66 (24. April 2012)

Hallo Alutech Gemeinde,

es freut mich sehr was der Jürgen aus der Marke gemacht hat - Glückwunsch !!!

Neben einer kompletten Vitrinenfüllung von schönen bunt eloxierten 90er Jahre Teilen hängt auch noch eine bzw. meine letzte Wildsau DH an der Wand.
Dieser Rahmen war eine Kleinstauflage mit Kalle Nicolai von nur zehn Rahmen.
Acht gingen an Teamfahrer, einer nach München und einer blieb bei mir.

Ob dieses Rad nun hässlich oder super schön ist, wurde ja schon einige male diskutiert;
auf jeden Fall hat er damals schon für gute Platzierungen gesorgt.

Da ich mich nun dazu entschlossen habe, dieses Bike in gute Hände zu geben bzw. zu verkaufen, eröffne ich den Thread hier und nicht im Bikemarkt.
@ admin, ich hoffe das ist i.O.

Ausstattung:
Manitou X-Vert Carbon, FOX DHX 4.0, HOPE 4-Kolben, SRAM X9, e-thirteen Kettenführung und andere nette Teile - siehe Bilder.
Federweg: 2x 180mm

Gruß, Andreas (ex ALUTECH)


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. April 2012)

Das ist MTB-Geschichte 
Einfach Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (25. April 2012)

andreas!!!!!
tu das nicht! es wird dir irgendwann richtig leid tuen.
ich ärger mich heute noch, dass ich meine sau von damals verkauft habe.
und wenn, verkauf sie mir
neulich bei christian und ulrike haben wir uns ja knapp verpasst. ich hatte noch kurz mit deiner frau gesprochen, aber ich musste frü weg, unseren ältesten von einer we-freizeit abholen.
lass uns mal über das rad quatschen.
viele grüsse
wolfi


----------



## silversurfer66 (25. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> andreas!!!!!
> tu das nicht! es wird dir irgendwann richtig leid tuen.
> ich ärger mich heute noch, dass ich meine sau von damals verkauft habe.
> und wenn, verkauf sie mir
> ...



ja wolfi,
deine wären schon gute hände  
... dann kann ich sie dir in ein paar jahren auch wieder abhandeln
... oder der jürgen hängt sie auf seiner farm an eine passende wand 
gruß, andreas
p.s.
haben uns verpasst, da ich vorher unsere tochter auch von einer we-fahrt abholen musste  _rundum-hol-und-bring-service_


----------

